# air cylinders??



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

I installed an air ride system on my silvia s13, I would like to know if I can still drift using air cylinders instead of struts/shocks or will I bend a rod??


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Air cylinders aren't designed for performance. If it was my car, I wouldn't.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Air cylinders aren't designed for performance. If it was my car, I wouldn't. *


True. Just like hydraulics, they are stiff.(airbags get more play though) but you have to choose, drift around corners or hop and three way your ride on the boulevard. Its all up to you. If you still want to go for it, its up to you but as shawn said, i wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## DCorleone (Aug 19, 2003)

*I would air-ride mine, if I could find a kit on e-bay.*

I'm not trying to tell you guys to shut up or anything about the air-ride, but my brother rides my friends 1998 Civic Si (mofo is sponsored, so its tricked out. Everything done but turbo.) They tried 3 systems. First, performance springs and shocks, then coilovers, and then air rides. The springs and shocks where decent, but he wanted a lower look. The coilover springs gave him about the same feeling, but with abit more stiffness. And the air ride system, which I think is the best, not even really that heavy of a addition to your import... When drag'in on the street, or strip, he drops the front, and it helps greatly. With the shocks and springs, he would still spin alot, and wouldn't move. The air control system would take corners very well, he could drive if he wanted. It would handle better then the springs and shots, but about the same as the coilovers. But think about this first... He didn't buy one of them 500 dollar air control systems, he had the new DNX. I think it works nicely. Airbags / Hydros... thats a truck and old school caddie kinda thing... They are to heavy. Nothing wrong with air cylinders in my eyes really.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

This thread officially sucks.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

airbags blow.. Tiens own


----------

